

Webflow's YC acceptance story [video] - purpleturtle
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2015/03/23/video-sergie-magdalin-of-webflow-explains-his-acceptance-into-y-combinator/

======
dougpetro
Great video. Congrats to the founders on the acceptance and their further
success; the UI looks awesome. Opened my eyes to the competitiveness of the
program.

------
purpleturtle
Video producer here. Would anyone be interested in seeing more YC founder
stories told on film?

